# Pics of my discus collection



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus from IPU's display tank in Richmond when it was little










I call this Frankenfish - it was a lot more oddly shaped when I got it










Fish I bought on line from Dan - Elite Aquaria










Bulldog Blue Discus - excuse the poor pic










Blue Diamond from April










Albino Platinum










Albino Platinum throwback? I have no idea but it was pretty 










Blue Discus










Tank Shot


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish, Joe, but that silver angelfish looks so out of place - it really should come and live with my angels  I can trade you a freaked-out festivum and a half eaten pleco


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking collection.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooooo.....I'm going to have to see this in person soon. Looks a little light in stocking. Sorry to bring up a sore point, but I guess you haven't made any additions since the DJ fiasco?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ooooo.....I'm going to have to see this in person soon. Looks a little light in stocking. Sorry to bring up a sore point, but I guess you haven't made any additions since the DJ fiasco?


DJ Fiasco certainly weeded out the 'weak fish' in the collection.

There are actually 14 discus in the tank, I'm just really careful what I'm adding and from whom now.

Pretty tempting to get one of the beautiful blue diamonds that Fantasy has though....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The collection looks great. What is the size of the tank and what are you running for filtration?


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful discus tank with some unique collections. Looks like a hugh tank - 250G ?????

No matter how careful we are with discus keeping, we still get hit in any which ways. I just add them as cost of keeping these beautiful fish.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Holyarmor said:


> Beautiful discus tank with some unique collections. Looks like a hugh tank - 250G ?????
> 
> No matter how careful we are with discus keeping, we still get hit in any which ways. I just add them as cost of keeping these beautiful fish.


The tank is a 240 gallon. I regret not going bigger at the time before I got a stand custom built


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> The tank is a 240 gallon. I regret not going bigger at the time before I got a stand custom built


Davej has that 300 available.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Davej has that 300 available.


I know but I need a custom stand and if I'm getting a new one, I'm going BIG


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I know but I need a custom stand and if I'm getting a new one, I'm going BIG


TENECOR group buy


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How about over and under twin 240's.  Might as well have the thing direct plumbed for draining and filling - no more python. I plan to do an over/under 180 and 150 with a false wall when I redo my basement. No more hoses and running around. Tap on/tap off.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> TENECOR group buy


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Like Richbcca's 500!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> The collection looks great. What is the size of the tank and what are you running for filtration?


For Filteration 2 X FX 5's

For additional Circulation:

2 X Korali powerheads
3 X Aquaclears with filters - 2 with just pads, one with purigen
2 Airstones


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Like Richbcca's 500!


Like this one

Ultra-Rectangles U1320 120x48x60


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Like this one
> 
> Ultra-Rectangles U1320 120x48x60


Wowza....I hope it'll be on a concrete slab. You'll probably have to discuss the planning with Vancouver City Engineering.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I know but I need a custom stand and if I'm getting a new one, I'm going BIG


Go BIG or Go HOME!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily 50% waterchanges would be interesting


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Daily 50% waterchanges would be interesting


Only about 600 gallons a day, isn't that what you're already doing, Shelley?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, that would be an amazing tank to see. Need scuba gear to clean it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

As I stated in his fish collection thread, I got to see Joseph's tanks today, and man the discus were amazing.

I can't remember what all of them were, but I loved the huge Blue Diamonds. When I say huge I mean, huge....I used Joseph for scale. 

















Have no idea what this one is called, but it was pretty amazing.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting Gary. Feel free to come by anytime. The first picture is a Blue Angel, the second is a Blue Diamond and the last picture is an Albino Platinum


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you please return my blue diamond?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Can you please return my blue diamond?


I think a line has already formed to get that Blue Diamond.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> Can you please return my blue diamond?


I'm pretty sure that that is your Albino Platinum too


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice discus you got, josephl.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice photos gary, thanks for sharing ! Joeseph what the heck are you feeding these guys ? they look huge ! :lol:


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Nice photos gary, thanks for sharing ! Joeseph what the heck are you feeding these guys ? they look huge ! :lol:


Thanks Luke. Lots of water changes, Omega freeze dried brine shrimp, Freeze dried lint(australia black worms I think), Hikari frozen blood worms and Charles's super secret discus food :lol:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally think it's the turtle chasing them around giving them an appetite!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I personally think it's the turtle chasing them around giving them an appetite!


My opinion is that if you are a flat, round fish and you can outswim an unwieldy turtle with all the currents in the tank, then you deserve to get a small nip taken out of you


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

NIce looking fish. That blue angel is stunning


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> NIce looking fish. That blue angel is stunning


Thanks. Mello actually has a breeding pair consisting of one blue angel(nicer than this one) and a dark blue scorpion for sale. Blue Angels are really hard to find locally


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If I had a spare cube, I'd be all over that pair. Those Blue Scorpions are what starting me looking for discus, and was originally the fish I had planned for the cube.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If I had a spare cube, I'd be all over that pair. Those Blue Scorpions are what starting me looking for discus, and was originally the fish I had planned for the cube.


You should buy them, Gary


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> You should buy them, Gary


No way, gotta pinch my pennies. They're lovely, but I have to be picky about what I add, unless plecos, where I can fit a lot in one space.


----------

